# undersealing and stone chip protection ?



## 88fiesta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all

I have a 1988 mk2 fiesta that has only been undersealed in two places (chassis rails, where its had some welding done)

the rest however is white underneath.

I'd like to be able to clean all the underside off (steam clean probably)
what I'm thinking of is making a diagram of the car and split it into 8 parts 
4 wheel arches - 4 sections of floor pan
tackling one section at a time to ensure everything is well coated.

I don't have access or the time for the shultz stone chip etc and would prefer to do by brush or aerosol.

I have thought about doing the following procedure.

Wheel arches, steam clean and wipe with panel wipe and tack cloth to ensure its clean and free of crud (mask off brake lines and flexi hoses and drop the strut out of the way).

red oxide primer light coats to start with and build up a good base layer.
when I'm happy with the red oxide primer layer. Build up light coats using "hammerite stone chip" aerosol and steadily but carefully build up good coats.
when cured offer light coatings of high build primer and steadily build up to a good and level finish before painting in diamond white (again light coats to start with and build up some layers until I'm happy.)

As for the underside I was thinking of the hammerite underseal with added waxoyl but.. would like the underside the same color as the rest of the body. (with it having wax in I doubt I could paint over it. not properly anyway)
(hammerite stone chip aerosol underneath? and do what I did with the arches?)
I'm also thinking of doing the sills,front and rear lower valances (lower sections of the valances)

I know the stone chip hammerite stuff is overpaintable etc (has anyone got any photos of this stuff being applied or what it looks like when its painted over?

It doesn't stop there though... as I am also thinking going one step further if I possibly can... having cleaned,red oxide primered,stone chip protected,high build primed and then painted, ( cut the paint back after a few days or so) I am thinking of going one step further by spray the fresh top coat with "Clear" hammerite wax from aerosol to hopefully offer a clear waxy protective finish,but still white so still looks good.

again if anyone has any photo's of this Clear hammerite wax being used and end results It would be much appreciated.

I only have access to a set of "drive on" ramps and a driveway and nothing else.. apart from tools. 

The protection side of thing.. I would be looking to "Redo" it all every spring but I reckon it should last at least 2 years before I'd need to consider redoing everything. I don't mind the work, so long as it looks right.

any thoughts,idea's or comment are welcome 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I was going to suggest the 3M sealer in a bag that you have to apply by compressor/gun, but you've ruled that out. Anyway, as it replicates the OE Ford rubberised underseal, you wouldn't be using that over the entire floor (well, you can, but as you'll already know, the only parts done with that at the factory were the 4 arches, and about 12-15 inches in from the sills between the wheels. Everything else didn't get a coating and just had the 'off white' paint that is what you can see right now).

The Hammerite Stone Chip is, in my view, a good product and you can get it in white (and grey or black). When dry it just looks like pretty much any satin finish paint tbh. and is easily painted over.

The Underbody Seal (with added Waxoyl) isn't IMO. a great product, and it's certainly not overpaintable. It remains permanantly very slightly tacky and as such will allow any dirt and dust to stick to it, which you won't be able to wash off or keep looking clean. If you were just putting it on as a 'apply and forget' kind of thing, then maybe, but as you're wanting to keep it looking tidy under there, you need something you can clean obviously.

The rest of your precedure with the RO Primer > Stonechip > top coat sound fine to me :thumb:


----------



## 88fiesta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Viper.

I would like to protect the whole underside its used in all weathers and so on.. may just raid my local motor factors for all the hammerite stone chip aerosols they have and do the whole underside in the stuff :lol:

applying the hammerite clear wax over the white top coat shouldn't be a problem should it? with clear,does it mean clear so you barely know its actually been sprayed on over the white top coat?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think it is totally clear Rob.

http://www.hammerite-automotive.com/waxoyl.htm

http://www.hammerite-automotive.com/sds_waxoyl_home_clear_aerosol.pdf
See point 9. It states that it's Light Brown in colour.

Lately i've been researching on products for my archs and underside as well and want something is clear and is not permanent (which suits your requirment?). So far, the only product that seem to do just that is the Bilt Hamber UC.

This http://www.bilthamber.com/pro-introduction.php?cname=Corrosion Prevention&name=dynax-UC

TBH, the dynax UC ticks all the boxes for me, but unfortunately, it's not available in my country and shipping is not possible either.


----------

